# Classical Music Broadcast is back



## cmb

Hi all -

ClassicalMusicBroadcast.com, the online radio station, is back and better than ever!

We have a new, more user-friendly site, and the streams are much easier to get to. I have started a CD/DVD/book/performance review section, and a "Meet The Composer" section which is brief right now, but will expand.

Please feel free to visit and make suggestions.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Kelly, 

This is indeed great news to hear about ... listening now and it sounds great.


----------



## marval

Thank you Kelly, that is great. Any excuse for me to listen to classical music.


Margaret


----------



## Yagan Kiely

You need an excuse?


----------



## marval

No not really, just an expression of saying "yipee, more music to listen to."


----------



## cmb

> Any excuse for me to listen to classical music.


and that in a nutshell is why I started a radio station. When I started, this area had no classical station. It does now, but its only for part of the day, and the programming is lame.


----------



## cmb

P.S. -Thanks to everyone for listening, and thanks for the positive support!


----------



## josephshaw

Here is a selection you would posibly enjoy...
Organ Symphony by Saint-Saens
Scheherazade by Rimsky Korsakov
Symphony No 9 by Dvorak
Symphony No 4 by Beethoven
Symphony No 7 by Beethoven
Piano Concerto No 1 in B flat minor op23 by Tschaikowsky
Various Piano Concertos by Schumann and Grieg
As you like Chopin and relaxing pieces of music, I am sure that you will enjoy these, If you need any further help, send me an e-mail and I shall see what I can do to help you ...ENJOY


----------



## Isola

Wow, both music program and the sound are fabulous! I listened to Tchaikovsky's piano concerto No. 2 yesterday and was blown away. Who's the pianist I wonder. 

Thank you so much, Kelly.


----------



## cmb

wow- thanks!

Soon I will have expanded listings, but if you're listening, go to the homepage at classicalmusicbroadcast.com

On the left, where it says Now Playing - if you click on the link to amazon right below the piece, it will take you to the exact recording, where you can get more information.


----------



## Isola

Oh I didn't realize the amazon link is linked to the piece. Thanks again!


----------

